# The Ned Rig



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Ran into a couple of guys using the Ned Rig. Also seeing some info on it popping up on the web. Anyone using it? What do you think?


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

I've tried and failed. I seem to get it snagged often. Shaky head is similar but I can Texas rig a longer worm and not worry about snags.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I love it. I have crushed both LM and SM with it. It has great respect from the other baits in my tackle box....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It has been proven to me they flat out work for both smallies and lmbass


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Not much luck with it


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If your not having luck with it then your not using it right. Its the deal right now. Especially for smallies and largies in open water not with cover.....rocky area the better.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

I've used the Ned Rig and it works in rocky areas or other places you might try jigging, but not so good in weedy areas. Prefer the drop shot in those areas, keeping the bait just above the weeds. Personally prefer the drop shot, even in rocky areas because the bait stays up where the fish can see it better at distance. Also, with drop shot you can rig wacky worms, swimbaits, tubes, or just about anything - with ned rig I prefer the Zman baits because the tail of the worm or swimbait always stays up higher than the mushroom jig head.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

I tried it today with no luck but has some action on texas rig bushhog and nice bass on prop frog. Not good in sticks and weed but I saw that Zman makes weedless jig for the Ned Rig.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Backwater said:


> I've used the Ned Rig and it works in rocky areas or other places you might try jigging, but not so good in weedy areas. Prefer the drop shot in those areas, keeping the bait just above the weeds. Personally prefer the drop shot, even in rocky areas because the bait stays up where the fish can see it better at distance. Also, with drop shot you can rig wacky worms, swimbaits, tubes, or just about anything - with ned rig I prefer the Zman baits because the tail of the worm or swimbait always stays up higher than the mushroom jig head.


I'll have to try the Zman. I just used a light crappie jig and an 2" cut from a plastic worm


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

the ned rig has brought in my biggest a n d most smallies in 1 trip a 22 a 20 and MULTIPLE 19s 18s.... most of the time a short drag then a longer swim....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The weedless jig by Zman works well in sparse weeds as well as light brush.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fish Ohio said:


> Ran into a couple of guys using the Ned Rig. Also seeing some info on it popping up on the web. Anyone using it? What do you think?


I love them. As others have said Sm and LM will hit them but I have also caught crappie, walleye, catfish, white bass and Sheephead (giants). You have to fish them slow to be successful and they do tend to get hung up even with weedless jig heads but I usually fish from a kayak so I can paddle right over the snag and most times get get it free. Preferred color for me is PBJ.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

I threw the Ned rig for the first time this past weekend at Caesar Creek.Caught 2 Saugeyes Both were 16 inches.Im a fan now.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

This is how I have been fishing the zman trd and big trd this season. It works and is very weedless.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

I used the Ned rig for the 1st time this past Monday and Tuesday on the Scioto River and had some decent fishing.
I caught 20 bass. Two largemouth a d the rest smallies. My biggest fish was a 17" smallmouth and all the rest were between 10-12".


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Bluesangler said:


> I used the Ned rig for the 1st time this past Monday and Tuesday on the Scioto River and had some decent fishing.
> I caught 20 bass. Two largemouth a d the rest smallies. My biggest fish was a 17" smallmouth and all the rest were between 10-12".


DECENT ??? TATS GREAT FISHING


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Matt Jackson said:


> I threw the Ned rig for the first time this past weekend at Caesar Creek.Caught 2 Saugeyes Both were 16 inches.Im a fan now.


What size jig and Eleztech did you use?


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

1/10 oz Zman finesse shroomz Head with a finesse trd in green pumpkin.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Aaron2012 said:


> This is how I have been fishing the zman trd and big trd this season. It works and is very weedless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Great video...thx


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> DECENT ??? TATS GREAT FISHING


Thanks, I guess living down in Florida for 18 years spoiled me.


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

Fish Ohio said:


> What size jig and Eleztech did you use?


I dont know and all my gear is with the boat in storage. I got them at R&R in Cbus if that helps. They only carry one size. They look to be about 2 3/4"


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

Matt Jackson said:


> 1/10 oz Zman finesse shroomz Head with a finesse trd in green pumpkin.


I was using the 1/10 oz shroom head. Surprised how a small hook can get them, but it's like whacky riggin a 4" senko on that small octopus hook. Sweep hookset


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I absolutely kill smallies on them. The small ones on the 1/5oz weedless jigs is my go too in Rivers when fishing is tough. As soon as I tie one on I start catching fish. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

I have tried the Ned rig on three outings and have only had one hookup which got away. I've been watching the videos on how to fish them but haven't quite made it work yet.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

The key for me is having it just tick off the rocks with the current maybe a little faster. I've used it mostly when the water was up and dirty. But that's in rivers. Lakes are a different ball game and I'm no help lol

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Just used one for first time. Caught 3 smallish smallies on LMR. One missed gar. Got snagged a bit on rocks. I made it a bit expensive by leaving Neds in my trunk. Melted them into one. Slimy things. River coming out of stained water so I am sure they will be aggressive.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

PolkRunKid said:


> Just used one for first time. Caught 3 smallish smallies on LMR. One missed gar. Got snagged a bit on rocks. I made it a bit expensive by leaving Neds in my trunk. Melted them into one. Slimy things. River coming out of stained water so I am sure they will be aggressive.


I learned to late not to store them with other plastic baits. Ruins everything.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Might hit bike trail tomorrow and give it a go. Need to buy a yak. Have all day to be with river. Probably bike North and fish back to base. Hopefully some clouds are around.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Got my 1st smallie on the Ned rig today. I hate to admit this but I caught it while talking on the phone and drifting in my yak. It was the only bait that produced.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Caught a foot long just now.. I had to River Runs Through It, however on land. Fast water. Not smart.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Just finished with a small sauger and a couple small smallies. Obviously, Ned will be in the arsenal. All depends on the area and time of day. Many approaches out there. Captain Obvious heading for the shower.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

They have continued to work for us through the summer 
This fall i will be rigging flukes and other swims on the stand up jigs an be snapjigging for saugeyes!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> This fall i will be rigging flukes and other swims on the stand up jigs an be snapjigging for saugeyes!


Do you use the regular ned rig for saugeye?


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I started using the TRD approach this past spring at Pickwick Lake, and haven't had so much fun catching fish in years. Amazing tactic.
The original TRD does not play well with others as evidenced from my own experience and that of those cited above.
*Any floating worm will work.* My personal favorite are cut up 5inch Big Bite Baits Trick Stick in Watermelon Seed.

Set the hook with a gradual pull, much like catching catfish with a circle hook.

I've caught all sizes of both smallmouth and largemouth, and am a firm believer in this bait. 
A long lightweight, but somewhat stiff rod also helps and light line - I use Stren Lo-Vis Green 8 lb on my Ned Rig reel (Carbonlite).


----------



## EitherFishOrCutBait (Apr 20, 2008)

This is my first year fishing this rig. I try to fish a new rig every year and perfect that rig. I fought the idea of trying another finesse rig for the last two years but this year i picked it up. The studies i did say that if the fish wont bite they will bite the Ned. Well, for me this proved to be true. I caught all sizes, at all different depths, fishing it different methods. I caught Largemouth and smallmouth at different lake. Would this be my goto bait...prob not, but for results i will definitely keep it handy when necessary.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I use Ned rig often at certain bass holds. My current set up is an Easy Shiner on an Owner finesse stand up jig rigged weedless. I cast it out beyond vegetation and slowly work it closer to the edge of vegetation and stick it there. Always a catch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> Do you use the regular ned rig for saugeye?


I have not,we have caught a few saugeyes why smallie fishing with it.
I plan on trying just the stand up jigs with some of my favorite plastics to snapjig with this fall. Like gulp minnows/flukes an other swimbaits


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

This morning I caught 8 like the one below, using a creature craw on Owner finesse stand up jig. Cast away, retrieve close to vegetation and let it drop in. 25 lbs of bass in 55 minutes, using one bait.
And some guys tell me I need to buy a boat. LOL


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They have continued to work for us through the summer
> This fall i will be rigging flukes and other swims on the stand up jigs an be snapjigging for saugeyes!


Thatsa killer rig.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I only use z man neds rig when I want to catch smallies, lol. First time i used them on the whitewater river was last June and caught 65 to 75 fish that day, and yes I have witnesses. Just got home from the Wwr today, I threw neds, tubes, paddle tail flukes and caught 75% of the fish on the neds.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Yesterday the bass at my pond wanted it hopping along bottom next to vegetation. Excellent strikes and hook-ups. Used a Joshy, perch color, on weedless Ned head.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Aaron2012 said:


> This is how I have been fishing the zman trd and big trd this season. It works and is very weedless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


is this Minnesota?


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

odell daniel said:


> is this Minnesota?


I don't know they don't say where they are in the video.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

this looks like a river that is in another video, "top water strikes" the guy fishes a kayak and destroys huge smallies.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Great video. Do you guys use a rod that long?


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

Fish Ohio said:


> Great video. Do you guys use a rod that long?


I've used them on 2 - 6' poles, a 6' 6", and
a 6' 10" rod. I can see why the longer pole, so it absorbs the load of a fish on and with such a passive hookset it keeps the hook in them during the fight.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

